# AF 283 info request



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I am attempting a rebuild on a 283. It has a plastic boiler and tender. The boiler has a white inside smoke stack. Unfortunately the date stamp is not all there. All I can read is??95??. It is hardwired to the tender. Any more information will be appreciated! Also, what book can I purchase that would help in identification of future projects? Als, also, the sintured trucks are rusty. Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

MYFLYER.ORG has the service manual in the Albums sections.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

T-Man said:


> MYFLYER.ORG has the service manual in the Albums sections.


??? Don't want to find a missing person. Thanks


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, from what I understand the white inside the smoke stack started in 1953.
I have a Frankenstein 283. It has plugs instead of direct wired as 283s came. I am
glad I have the plugs. I am not fond of direct wired locos. I got mine from flyguy55.
He told me it was a rebuilt loco. My 283 does have traction tires (pul-mor). It also
has an atlantic tender. So it is a bit of a mutant. I did buy a C&NW shell for the
tender.

Most, if not all, of my white smoke stack with 5th wire will be eventually converted to 4 wire.
My railroad, my rules.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

The 283 was 1954-1957 production, all were direct wired. Basically they are a 4 wire with the fifth wire for smoke element heat and headlight when in neutral. As T-Man posted MyFlyerTrains.org is a great site with lots of info. Here's a direct link to the wiring diagram. At the top of the page look for American Flyer Factory Service Manual. The whole site is well worth looking through, lots of great stuff.http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album209/locowiring_1?full=1 Hope this helps BC.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> The 283 was 1954-1957 production, all were direct wired. Basically they are a 4 wire with the fifth wire for smoke element heat and headlight when in neutral. As T-Man posted MyFlyerTrains.org is a great site with lots of info. Here's a direct link to the wiring diagram. At the top of the page look for American Flyer Factory Service Manual. The whole site is well worth looking through, lots of great stuff.http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album209/locowiring_1?full=1 Hope this helps BC.


Thanks Cramden! I knew that you would have answers. T-Man's post said MyFlyer.org not MyFlyerTrains.org. This is not a criticism but an explanation about why I was confused. I appreciate TMan :thumbsup: for taking the time to respond as I do everyone else! It doesn't take much to confuse me these days.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

No problem BC. We all try to help when possible. Spend some time looking over that site, there's lots of useful info. and a lot of things that can help you to become more knowledgeable in all things Flyer. Have fun.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I am attempting a rebuild on a 283. It has a plastic boiler and tender. The boiler has a white inside smoke stack. Unfortunately the date stamp is not all there. All I can read is??95??. It is hardwired to the tender. Any more information will be appreciated! Also, what book can I purchase that would help in identification of future projects? Als, also, the sintured trucks are rusty. Suggestions? Thanks!


You can use a dremel with a brush on it to remove rust Fred, or you can soak the trucks over-night in "Evaporust", but be careful, the evaporust will remove the bluing from the chassis.


----------

